# adjust project length Motion 5?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Probably an easy question, but I cant seem to find a solution. Working on a project that I need done basically for Friday, but before is better. I have them done (just some visual backdrops) that are set to 5 mins. I am not worried that it might be a bit to short, dont want it to run out before the music is done, so I want to extend the clip. I tried cmd + j and it brought up the properties, I see the duration 300. I tried changing it to 600, but see no change, no apply button, nothing to indicate that the time of my project has been changed. And when I click away, it goes back to 300 sec. What am I missing?


**solved** 

Dont you hate it when right after you post, you figure it out? I had to hit "enter" where I put in the new time. That simple.


----------

